# Two belted Galloways due Christmas Eve.



## mikecoen (Dec 17, 2012)

Mom and daughter came into heat and were AI'd the same afternoon, due in a week. 
Since it will be down in single digits and windy with snowfall, they might come tomorrow night?  Any bets on a week early to make it exciting?
I will post news and hopefully proud photos once it happens.  Merry Christmas to you all, Mike


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2012)

I love Belted Galloways!  They are beautiful animals.  Good luck on the calving!


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 21, 2012)

these two, cow and her first calf, are amazingly close together in their prep for calving. We had given them a shot to sync them up and they were AI'd the same day as each other, now let's see how they sync up the calving - they look like they are pretty close to me.
I'll keep you posted but their milk is coming in and they are quite enlarged in the calf exit area.
third calf for Cindy, first calf for Doris, Cindy's first.  ClaraBelle now resides in Eastern Colorado, she was Cindy's second.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 22, 2012)

Many times on the way to see  my aunt and uncle, we would pass a farm that had a huge herd of Belted Galloway's.  I always wanted to just pull over to the side of the highway and watch them ... nothing like a herd of those beautiful animals in the pasture.  Breathtaking.


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 25, 2012)

First calf is a bull.  Heifer still not delivered. Video at 
http://youtu.be/ZAcLB6CnLzU


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2012)

That is so adorable... I love where you got the momma looking back at the baby!

So furry.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 25, 2012)

aww, what a cute calf! Were the 2 both AI'd with the same bull?


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 25, 2012)

both moms, mother and daughter, are sired by Diesel, former National Western Champion Galloway, dad of these two calves are sired AI by Joshua, a Platinum Lifetime Award winner on the east coast.
I don't know what that portends for this bull and his cousin who will arrive any day, but I hope it means they will be in the gifted and talented program or something.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

Aww so cute! I love Belted Galloways. I use to live on a local ranch here that has a herd of them


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful bull calf.  AND I love the mama making mama sounds in the background.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Any way we could get ya to post a pic for those of us who can't see videos?  Those cows are beautiful!*


----------



## Cricket (Dec 25, 2012)

Wonderful--thank you for sharing!


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 26, 2012)

bull calf is sired by Joshua from Maine/Florida
dam is Aten's Cindy out of Diesel
good lineage, we'll see if they are on the gifted and talented list
Cindy's first calf, Aten's Doris is also due to have her first calf, AI'd the same time as her dam.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*OMG adorable!!!! *


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww!!!! :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a big Belted Galloway fan. Congrats on them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 26, 2012)

Great looking pair, congrats!  And a great Christmas present to book for sure


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 28, 2012)

bull number two, named Judah, born 12/27/12
hot and steamy just out of the "hot tub" and into the cold.
He stayed warm all night but had us worried as he wouldn't stay in the calf shed with his grandma. His uncle Nicholas was born Christmas Eve.  The two new calves are brothers from their common father E&H Joshua but uncle and nephew in that Judah's dam is daughter of Nicholas' dam.  If that isn't confusing, the younger cow is not only daughter of the older cow but sister on her father's side, coming out of Roussseau Farm Diesel.


----------



## mikecoen (Dec 29, 2012)

two bulls, brothers or uncle/nephew?
dams are mother/daughter but also sisters by the same sire
new video of the calves together at http://youtu.be/mbR9I_OGmBM
should I sell them as bulls, sell/eat them as steers, trade one for a heifer?


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 29, 2012)

mikecoen said:
			
		

> should I sell them as bulls, sell/eat them as steers, trade one for a heifer?


No just give them to me  They look really good

Take a look at your other post for my thoughts


----------

